# no start



## BP80Z28 (Jan 19, 2014)

I have a toro snowblower thats been sitting for a few years.Trying to get it going.Pulled carb really dirty.Took it apart and cleaned the best I could.Put new fuel line in and plug and oil.Will start for few seconds with starting fulid but thats it.I think carb is shot so I ordered a new one.Do you think the new carb will do the trick.


----------



## SlowRider22 (Oct 17, 2013)

More than likely the new carb will give it new life. Sounds to be fuel related anyway


----------



## BP80Z28 (Jan 19, 2014)

SlowRider22 said:


> More than likely the new carb will give it new life. Sounds to be fuel related anyway


Thanks!Fingers crossed.Should have new carb buy the end of the week.


----------



## motorhead64 (Dec 15, 2013)

More than likely, your old carb is still good. When they're really dirty, it's not unusual that it take more than one cleaning to revive them. If there's a lot of whitish corrosion inside, well, it's not going to be worth the effort. MH


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

When you cleaned it were you sure to get the 3 little holes in the end of the bolt holding the bowl to the carb?


----------



## BP80Z28 (Jan 19, 2014)

Yes they were clear


----------



## td5771 (Feb 21, 2011)

If you ordered a new carb I am sure it will be fine. Remember that some service carbs come without the choke plate and shaft and have to be swapped over. 

For future carb cleaning info, did you remove the welch plugs on the carb to clean behind them? If a non adjustable emissions carb after you pulled the brass nut for the bowl and cleaned the holes did you pull the emulsion tube that is in the center up in the carb? There are small holes in that one as well. also its a must to change the fuel needle AND the rubber seat under it.

I think the new carb will work out just fine. Stick up a post how you make out. If it is an adjustable carb and need a hand adj it. let us know a lot of guys here will help you out.


----------



## BB Cub (Jan 10, 2012)

while you are waiting on new carb. check your gas cap to see if the vent hole is plugged.if the vent hole is not open it will not let gas to the carb. gayland


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

also while waiting on the new carb clean the gunk out of the gas tank other wise it will end up in your clogged new carb


----------



## Prometheus (Dec 28, 2013)

Ditto with the fuel filter. If it's clogged, well, no fuel for you.


----------



## BP80Z28 (Jan 19, 2014)

Ok I have a foot of snow.Carb wont be here till Fri.Just want to get this going.Got a rebuild kit for carb.Got it start but wont stay running when I open choke.I dont want to pick up the shovel yet.Any thoughts? Thanks Bob


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Is the carb adjustable? If it is try opening the screw on the bottom a bit. If not you might have to try cleaning it again.

You can check for carb cleaning videos here in case maybe you are missing something.
donyboy73 - YouTube


----------



## woodtick007 (Apr 9, 2011)

Did you soak the carb overnight or for an extended period of time? When carbs are fouled bad or oxidized from the fuel bowl being filled with water. They will require soaking. I use Gunk or Berryman Chem Dip Parts Cleaner. Both work about the same. Make sure blow out the entire carb with compressed air and some spray carb cleaner after soaking. Spray out all the openings and jets and anywhere you can get the spray nozzle and it looks like there might be an air/fuel passage spray it. You should replace the old brass float with a modern plastic one.....Your jets have an approx setting of 1.25-1.50 turns out from closed or all the way in. Your engine will tell you where it needs to be set. If you go way beyond 1.75 turns out you have some type of fouling in your jets/carb.


----------



## BP80Z28 (Jan 19, 2014)

Well I got it going!!!running good.But now I need belts.Auger belt really stretched out.Easy fix.At least i got it running.Thanks for your help!


----------



## BP80Z28 (Jan 19, 2014)

Well new carb,belts,plug,gas cap and oil change.This snowblower sat under my pool deck for 7 years it was giving to me.Its a 25 year old mach.I was going to junk it and just buy a new one but I figured lets see if I could get it going.So with the help I got from this forum.It runs great.So Thank You Very much!!!


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Awesome! And I bet you didn't have to put much money into it either.


----------



## brickcity (Jan 23, 2014)

Prometheus said:


> Ditto with the fuel filter. If it's clogged, well, no fuel for you.


i thought there were no fuel filters on snow blower engines. when i bought my machine i noticed there was no filter and i figured it wouldnt hurt to put a little in line filter but before i did i called briggs and they said fuel filters freeze and cause problems on snowblowers


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

brickcity said:


> i thought there were no fuel filters on snow blower engines. when i bought my machine i noticed there was no filter and i figured it wouldnt hurt to put a little in line filter but before i did i called briggs and they said fuel filters freeze and cause problems on snowblowers


Most don't have fuel filters, but they do have a little screen in the bottom of the tank that covers the opening to the fuel line.


----------



## td5771 (Feb 21, 2011)

I feel fuel filters are a good idea. I understand Briggs point but it would have to be ridiculously cold before the gas freezes.


----------



## Mr Fixit (Nov 19, 2013)

Gas don't freeze. Propane and diesel jells. What you find is small amounts of ice in your gas. If you use a large funnel during a raging blizzard, some snow will be introduced. 
Any gas can that is never poured out completely will gain water in it from simple cooling and warming of the air going in and out over a year. It ain't much but at -30 that little bit of ice has killed many a motorist. Always have alcohol on hand. A tiny amount of alcohol in a gas can keeps the ice away. Today a lot of gas comes with alcohol in the mix.
I remember years ago we'd swish the gas can in winter. If you heard a rattling sound that was ice in your gas can. They had felt screened funnels at one time that filtered out water.


----------



## brickcity (Jan 23, 2014)

is it a good idea to put tiny bit of drygas in the tank? 
i never did because the fuel stabilizer says it removes water but i don't think it would hurt anything. and what about throwing a tiny bit of carb/fuel injector cleaner in tank. i'm not sure if they really work but they only cost a couple bucks.


----------



## Prometheus (Dec 28, 2013)

brickcity said:


> i thought there were no fuel filters on snow blower engines. when i bought my machine i noticed there was no filter and i figured it wouldnt hurt to put a little in line filter but before i did i called briggs and they said fuel filters freeze and cause problems on snowblowers


My 826 has a fuel filter AND is a briggs engine. I've blown a lot of snow with tractors with fuel filters, never had one freeze. The folks at B&S may be playing it safe.


----------



## SweetD (Dec 6, 2013)

brickcity said:


> is it a good idea to put tiny bit of drygas in the tank?
> i never did because the fuel stabilizer says it removes water but i don't think it would hurt anything. and what about throwing a tiny bit of carb/fuel injector cleaner in tank. i'm not sure if they really work but they only cost a couple bucks.


I would say to NOT use any "dry gas" product.

Rather, buy and use Marine Sta-Bil. The "marine" grade of this product has the anti-ethanol treatment in it.

I use it in my 2 stroke, carbed boat motor, along with 10% ethanol-laced fuel (all we have access to here in RI), and so far I've had no problems over 7 years.

I've done a lot of research / reading / talking with people in the know, and the consensus is that using an anti-ethanol additive is the way to go.

A typical "dry gas" additive is not "anti-ethanol".

Cheers,

Dave


----------



## BP80Z28 (Jan 19, 2014)

Got A few inches today.The blower is back firing.I haven't touched anything yet.Could it just be carb adj.?


----------



## JerryD (Jan 19, 2014)

You could have a lean backfire. Try adjusting the high speed mixture. Youu can always adjust it back to where it was.


----------



## BP80Z28 (Jan 19, 2014)

JerryD said:


> You could have a lean backfire. Try adjusting the high speed mixture. Youu can always adjust it back to where it was.


Thanks,Storm on its way here tonight.


----------



## BP80Z28 (Jan 19, 2014)

Ok Heavy wet snow today.Very slushy.New belts.Belt is slipping with the heavy stuff.How tight are is the belt supposed to be when engaged.I have the pulley adjusted as much as I can and there's still a lot of play when engaged.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Perhaps the new belt is too long? See if there is a second adjustment in the cable. They should be tight enough to not flex much, but no more as you don't wan't extra strain on the bearings.


----------



## BP80Z28 (Jan 19, 2014)

Shryp said:


> Perhaps the new belt is too long? See if there is a second adjustment in the cable. They should be tight enough to not flex much, but no more as you don't wan't extra strain on the bearings.


Thanks, I think the belt is to long.Im going to get the next size down.And see what happens.


----------



## BP80Z28 (Jan 19, 2014)

Went with a belt 3/4" shorter.Seams to be fine now.We will see next storm.When running it still is is not running smooth at all times.And after its been running a while it starts backfiring.Any suggestions?


----------



## BP80Z28 (Jan 19, 2014)

Well another ft. of white S#*T today.The blower worked great.Thanks for all your help!


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

BP80Z28 said:


> Well another ft. of white S#*T today.The blower worked great.Thanks for all your help!


Another success story. Glad to hear it.


----------

